# Hob filter and skimmer



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Question about HOB filter and skimmer.

Recently I added a Aquaclear HOB filter to my 40 gallon (no sump).
No carbon, no GFO, just a basic sponge.

Since I have added the HOB to the system I have noticed that the skimmer is not "pulling" like it used to.

I was emptying the collector once a day, now, 2 days in; the collector is barely a quarter full. 

I am still dosing the Po4X just as I was in the past, top up the same amount, dose the same amount- no change with that.

The HOB with sponge was only added to collect the larger excess which it is doing just fine but when I noticed the skimmer not really pulling- I thought to ask. 

Ideas/ thoughts?

Thanks iIke


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I should add.

I tested Nitrates this morning- no real change.
Still running between 2-5.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't believe they are directly related but I suppose it is possible it has a short term affect. Just because your skimmer isn't pulling as much doesn't mean it is bad. The skimmer will produce darker skim if it can pull the junk out of the water. Dose some vinegar in the tank and I bet it will return to what you expect.


----------

